
NASA Guide to Air-Filtering Houseplants - MrJagil
https://www.lovethegarden.com/community/fun-facts/nasa-guide-air-filtering-houseplants
======
brudgers
Link to original study at Archive.org:
[https://archive.org/stream/nasa_techdoc_19930072988/19930072...](https://archive.org/stream/nasa_techdoc_19930072988/19930072988#page/n1/mode/2up)

------
internaut
Thanks for this MrJagil. I think this is underrated as a way to modestly
improve health, especially with the new air tightness standards in modern
houses.

